# Harry Bot 9000



## Photogenic_Potato (Mar 16, 2016)

Pretty amazing new video about dp. Give it a shot.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks impossibly #triggering to me. I guess that's good to help people who don't have DP understand.

Nice share.


----------

